# boat wreck!!!



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

anyone else see that huge boat smash the two little boats that were fishing the boat chanel at lesner? it happened saturday night the 14th at around 9:45pm. i was so suprised when i left the dock and at least 7 boats were all fetched up on the south side of the bridge. doesnt anyone else know it is illegal to anchor there? two boats were actually in the chanell  the thing that pisses me off is that me and one other boat were on the north side, casting under the bridge to the south side and the idiots on the south side were getting mad and throwing lead at us, anyway a big boat (had to be 60ft) comes out from around bubbas sea food, and starts to make the turn towards the bridge and imedately has to dodge one boat, whitch turns him sideways, now the outgoing tide is hitting him broadside and pushing him towards the 2 boats anchored in the chanell and the pileings.. so he throttles up and trys to turn into the current(away from the bridge) which swings his ass around real fast smashing into one boat and clipping the other. then he goes back twards bubbas (i guess to see the damage) and the two small boats left for the public boat ramp. 
I hope they got in trouble, and they are lucky they didnt wind up in the drink. now if i am wrong, someone please tell me, but the whole south side of the bridge is considered a turning basen and therefore IS THE CHANELL wright?

ps. i appologise in advance for my spelling.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

Thats The Way I Understand It Too- Turning Basin. Honestly, In A Boat They Shoudl Go Some Place Else.....40+ Year I Been Running In & Out Of Lesner And Never Once Acnhored There To Fish......


----------



## HawgHvn (Jun 4, 2003)

AKSHALLY! The first couple of years that I boat fished it was entirely common for folks to anchor up in the turning basin - some of the best fishing close in shore when it was blowing too hard for a small boat to get out that channel. Plus, as most everyone knows, some of the best striper action is right there under the Lesner in the light lines.

Even then it was a dangerous maneuvering ground, and the patrols were kept busy moving folks "out of the channel". Trouble was, the "channel" in the turning basin was a little bit ambiguous and created a lot of "police harassment" accusations.

So, not so long ago, they passed an ordinance which created a somewhat square invisible line from the Lesner south that defined in clear terms what constituted the Turning Basin, then made it off limits for boat fishing. Period. Not just anchored. Not just drifting. Just No Boat Fishing. 

Therefore, the boats that got hit, if they were anywhere south of the span and fishing, were breaking the law as it exists now. If they haven't been there in a few years, they may not have been aware of the changes. If they were new, they may have thought it was OK cuz somebuddy else was doing it. But - "ignorance of the law is no excuse". They wuz in the wrong.

Kinda like it's against the law to tie off to a piling on the CBBT. Has been for as long as I've been fishing there. Some people still do. Because they can. 

Kinda like it's against the law to throw lead at someone. Some people still do. Because they can.

You also have to be extremely careful fishing the other side of the Lesner. Especially at night. Some captains don't mind scooting through the span off-channel. Because they can. I've been very close witness to a few near hits because of careless boaters. Especially troublesome are the loners who are trying to fish and maneuver against the current. Up in there with a fast-flowing tide change the very last thing you need while driving your boat is the distraction of a 20" rock.

Be careful. Be safe. Have a good season. 

Me, I'm gonna drive on down and let Racn do the boat drivin' for a change.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i would love to stop fishing there because it IS A PAIN IN THE ASS!!!! but the fishing is sooooo good. if anyone wants to tell me a better spot ill be glad to leave lesner


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

I can see anchored up on the bay side of the bridge outside of the channel, but with those pilot boats coming and going that was bound to happen. A few weeks ago there was a 30+' boat fishing right in the middle of the channel right under the bridge. He wasn't anchored, but manuvering the boat to stat in there. My boat isn't huge (26'), but was still pain trying to get around him. I think they need to put "no fishing" signs up around there and enforce it before something fatally happens.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Yep, I was there. I was on the red CC ...you know the one *you* were throwing your rigs at...LOL. We were straight through the bridge on the other side of you...I assume you were on the little jon boat with no lights...LOL. Geez talk about the tea kettle callin the pot black.
How funny it is that preceptions are twisted. We were anchored inside the telephone pole on the pilot boat side and yes it is technically illegal...yes we did have a cop come by, and no he didn't ask us to move...in fact said we were ok as we were well out of the channel. We were not throwing our rigs at you, way to busy catching fish right under our boat. But we did have many near misses from you that we shrugged off....any closer, and well it wouldn't have been pretty.

Anyway, yes I witnessed the boat hit. It was a small walk about anchored directly in the outbown lane of the channel. Real stupid place to be and they deserved to be hit. It was the Discovery cruise boat that hit them. Real scary but didn't look like any damage was done.....can't believe the dumb a$$es kept fishin and didn't wise up after the near death experience.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

That's great, they got hit by a huge boat, lived and kept on fishing.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I am not for alot of gov't involvement but it might not be a bad idea to start having to take a test to get a boat license.

But then again that does not mean an idiot still won't be an idiot    


  Man I bet thet guy that got hit was cursing at the boat that hit him ... probably saying " AWWW God D$%$^% Can't you see we were fishing here ... ain't the water big enuff for you buddy !!!!"

man I wish I was there to LMAO

That reminds me ... I was fishing the tank in 2003/4 and I was casting back to the bridge and I saw a guy drop a buddy off on the pilings to fish. Ok so the guy is fishing and the boat owner decides to show off (right were his buddy is trying to fish) He starts gunning it and spinning in circles around the piling and then BAM he rams his boat (19-21 WA) right into the piling ... what a dumb a$$ We all laughed so damn loud ... best action we had all night.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

gordy said:


> any closer, and well it wouldn't have been pretty.


now gordo, lets not start making idle threats. my casts were landing about 20ft from your boat, and one of yours missed my girlfriend by about 6ft. i was tempted to come have a word(or two) with you but i waited to see if it was going to happen again, but after that you behaved yourself a little better. so i let it slide. now then, my boat was anchored legally with the lights on. yours was anchored illegally plain and simple!! its not fair to us law abideing citisens. when someone doesnt know the law or chooses to ignore it, and in the process interfears with our fishing. trust me if your boat wasnt there my casts would have been going alot further, but i didnt want to hurt someone. and my lights did turn off when my alternator took a dump, and i promply got a tow back to shore.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

i was anchored in that area in my boat while it was daytime, and left at 11 pm. the cast that came near u was on purpose, and it was the only one that we tossed - now u know how we felt. it was done after seeing about 20 casts in a row come right by our lines and near my boat. we were bottom fishing right behind my boat, and your lures were going right next to our lines 15-20 feet off the back. theres no reason to throw a lure all the way through the span of that bridge and come 20 feet within a boat. u have a lot to learn about the principalities of fishing, have some respect and use your grey matter. if u have a problem with the area i was anchored call the cops, plain and simple. we sat there and bailed puppydrum and striped bass all night. if thats where the fish are, u can bet ill be there. just because im not "legally anchored" doesnt mean u can disregard us and go ahead tossing 3 oz of lead and endanger someone.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

gus said:


> we sat there and bailed puppydrum and striped bass all night. if thats where the fish are, u can bet ill be there.


look dude,
I know thats where the fish are. and thats my beef. I would have been raight where you were accept for one thing, its *ILLEGAL* !!! 

now in responce to your quote, we bailed pups and striper all night as well, so i guess its fair to say if thats where the fish are, u can bet ill be casting there. (legaly)

love, lip ripper


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

gus said:


> ... just because im not "legally anchored" doesnt mean u can disregard us and go ahead tossing 3 oz of lead and endanger someone.


You are right absolutely about the endangerment part but you are one arrogant SOB (IMHO) for knowingly anchoring where you did. Some laws are a crock of sh*t I agree but most maritime laws are based on safety and long standing knowlege of what works and what does not. There are not many lawmakers passing boat navigation laws with an eye towards making money so most if not all of them are valid and should be observed.

Don't you have or use your common sense? 

I don't wish you ant ill will but man didn't your momma teach you better? 

Its boaters/fisherman that do what you did that give us all a bad rap/name.

Please do the right thing.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Groundbreakin'*

I've seen lots of threads here about surf vs. boat. 

Or even pier vs. boat.

But this is the first boat vs. boat thread I've read on pierandsurf. 

You guys be safe out there.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

um its both common sense, and common courtesy not to throw lead 150+ feet through the span of a bridge and land 20 away from a boat. if u were catching fish where u were, then what was the point of throwing lead all the way over my way - just to provoke me? ill say it again, just because someone is anhored in a spot they should not be does not mean u can disregard them. my anchor line is always tied to a buoy, so therefor all i have to do is untie and i am out of danger if someone may come my way. i was not anywhere in the incoming or outgoing channels so i was not endangering anyone else (unlike the guy in the outgoing channel who got deservedly pummelled by the dicovery). lipripper its common sense that u split the distance between urself and the next boat as far as castable range goes - u dont heave lead right next to the other boat from 150+ feet away.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

and u could also have never been right where i was, because i was out there before u were - which makes what u did even more heinous.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

*Not that you seem to care anyways, but*



gus said:


> my anchor line is always tied to a buoy


You do realize that it's also illegal to tie up to a buoy, unless it's a mooring buoy (which there aren't any in Lynnhaven). If I see someone that is anchored somewhere that could potentially cause harm, I will definelty call.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

mlbowman1 said:


> You do realize that it's also illegal to tie up to a buoy, unless it's a mooring buoy (which there aren't any in Lynnhaven). If I see someone that is anchored somewhere that could potentially cause harm, I will definelty call.


This is getting down right comical.... 
The buoy was our buoy not a channel marker or something of that sort. 

Now look lippy, not bashin on you or making idle threats (if I was you'd have known it that night), just telling the story the way it really was, uninflated. We are always happy to share the water and knowledge. You could have come right over next to us and we would all have been happy. Sorry your alternator took a dump. Shoulda called out to us we would have stopped fishin to render assisstance. I figured you just didn't have lights at all, cause i didn't see them all night, except your head lamp. Chunking lead at someone is scary shit....theres no excuse, *JUST DON'T DO IT*
I see you there quite often and have no beef with you. I was there the night your buddy fought the fish for 45 minutes and lost it, bigger gear and you would have got him in. Anyway, the spot you were fishing is great on an incoming tide, the spot we were fishing is the place on the outgoing tide. As stated already, we were well clear of any danger, VBPD thought so so whats your problem?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Look guys. Two wrongs don't make a right. Admit that all of you were wrong and learn from it. Start obeying the maritime laws and stop throwing lead at people.

Don't be such a baby about it. If you would have done the right things in the first place this thread would not have existed!


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Look guys. Two wrongs don't make a right. Admit that all of you were wrong and learn from it. Start obeying the maritime laws and stop throwing lead at people.
> 
> Don't be such a baby about it. If you would have done the right things in the first place this thread would not have existed!



I think i speak for everone involved when I say thankyou so much for your input...lol.
If you want to put in your 2 cents then do it but do it in an unbiased manner....calling someone you don't know an arrogant SOB is the only childish thing I've seen yet in this thread. We can all learn from your example here...*get your facts straight before you open your mouth*....you SOB


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Forgive me for calling you an SOB but its pretty damn arrogant IMHO that you say "Yeah I was breaking the law ... so call the cops" and then get mad at someone else for doing the same thing.

That was what I was refering to. You are right I was not there but statements like the ones being made say to me that you were both wrong. 

Sorry I don't know either of you and I should not have called you an SOB but I still believe you are both wrong.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

we will just have to agree to disagree on this one. not sure how well u know the area cygnus, but theres always people anchored where it is techically illegal, fishing where its technically illegal, and theres always people wading there which is also technically illegal. these things are just par for the course so to speak.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I do not know the area at all but I do know about boating safety and how dangerous boating can be. It upsets me to see people admitting they were in places they should not have been and then to top it all off to be casting lead towards each other. From an outsiders point of view it looks childish. Its like the idiots that Yee Haww through a no wake zone doing 20 knots or cutting off people with the right of way not knowing the boaters condition.

It sounds like a whole lot of people were in the wrong. I just hope they are man/woman enough to realize it so maybe it won't happen the next time.

Someone could have been killed and more often than not its the people in the right. Just ask the victims of drunk drivers.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

gordy-gus, i was not trying to scare you with my casts. i was there to catch fish, and like you said, on the outgoing tide the fish are on the south side. and the reason the casts were going 150 feet under the bridge is simple. its 150ft to the south side!! but now that i look back on it 20feet is probibly a little too close, so next time i guess ill try and find a place where there isnt a boat across from me (but we both know that the section of the bridge we were fishing is the best).
so best of luck to both of you. but all this talk about is giving me an itch. so im going fishing!!!!

lip ripper out.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i thought one of the reasons they made the turning basin a no anchor area was the conflict of boat/ boat AND boat/shore fisher...sounds spooky to me...and am mad at the law for not enforcing the LAW...:--|


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

rattler said:


> i thought one of the reasons they made the turning basin a no anchor area was the conflict of boat/ boat AND boat/shore fisher...sounds spooky to me...and am mad at the law for not enforcing the LAW...:--|


You would really be mad if you were wading and catching fish and the lawdog came down there and said get outta the water your wading knee deep and breaking the law 

No wading for you!

People fish the area off the light pole by boat all the time anchored or not its NOT a PROBLEM if someone is leaving or entering the basin and is that close to the bridge They will be making a wake to get away from it thus "breaking the law"


----------

